# The good old Gene Cafe



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Much as I love the Gene Café its about time Genesis updated the design. Its been around for 10 years now with no updates - and its begining to look very old fashioned, particularly compared to the Aillio. I've just completed 3 back to back roasts and to be honest, I'm getting fed up. I want:-

1.	Larger capacity

2.	A large modern slowly rotating, QUIET fan

3.	A proper control system - preferably with blue tooth with software for Windows and OSX.

Am I asking to much?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

No .... But then it wouldn't cost £400 it would cost the same as a larger capacity, quiet, Bluetooth roaster.

So perhaps it's time to upgrade and spend some cash.

i want a rotary, dual boiler with pressure profiling that's the same cost and size as my vivi hx


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

NickR said:


> Much as I love the Gene Café its about time Genesis updated the design. Its been around for 10 years now with no updates - and its begining to look very old fashioned, particularly compared to the Aillio. I've just completed 3 back to back roasts and to be honest, I'm getting fed up. I want:-
> 
> 1. Larger capacity
> 
> ...


I Agree on the 3rd, couldn't cost to much to swap out for a better control system or at least keep the same but allow it to be controlled via an app & store the profiles.

I think for 1 & 2 your looking for a different roaster.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> Much as I love the Gene Café its about time Genesis updated the design. Its been around for 10 years now with no updates - and its begining to look very old fashioned, particularly compared to the Aillio. I've just completed 3 back to back roasts and to be honest, I'm getting fed up. I want:-
> 
> 1. Larger capacity
> 
> ...


yes, you are....I've tried to get them to do various updates, but all to no avail, it sells, they don't listen....so it continues on unchanged form. However, as someone said if they did change it to what you want then it would cost a lot more...like the CBR-1200. Even then, it was still a fairly basic control system and I modded mine with power control. I'm sure a smarter person than me could then control the power controller with an app and mini computer...

you should pop round Nick and have a look at the Dalian 1kg roaster....haven't seen you for ages, me mistaking your son for you shows that


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Dave, I'd love to come round and look at the Dalian sometime. I've been following your development of this with interest. However, until I move house there is no possibility of me actually buying one. Which is a pity


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> Hi Dave, I'd love to come round and look at the Dalian sometime. I've been following your development of this with interest. However, until I move house there is no possibility of me actually buying one. Which is a pity


you are always welcome Nick, whether you are buying one or not...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

http://roasthacker.com/?p=67

This guy hacked his Gene and built a computer to store profiles and control it automatically. It's all open source so you don't have to worry about programming yourself. I'm probably going to do the bean probe mod and might even extend to do the rest before I pull the trigger on a Dalian or Bullet.


----------

